# Favorite cam type



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*cam&half*

man this is the way to go yes solo cams r awsome just try to line them up center of the riser to the groove inthe bottom cam then look at the groove in the idle wheel its just not right owell single not for me


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Binary cam!


----------



## Andrewwilson19 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Cam 1/2, Spiral Cam, and the Zephyr Cam... HOYT USA ALL THE WAY*


----------



## D-Lepak (Dec 5, 2005)

mathews mini max. Love the 65%:thumbs_up


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

hoyt cam.5


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hoyt Spiral Cam is the only way to go. :laser:


----------



## puddin (Aug 8, 2004)

the bowtech binary cam is the only one worth shooting


----------



## bowtechchampion (Nov 22, 2005)

I have tried hoyt and bowtechs cam 1/2 bows and i just like the bowtechs binary cam the best. ive tried the spiral cam and it just wants to go to much for me. the bowtechs cam is the closet to a single cam, in my opinion. there all great, but i wouldnt shoot anything but a bowtech or a ross.


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

Spiral cams for a do all bow.

The freedom cam from bowtech is my choice for hunting.


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

bowtechchampion said:


> Just wondering wut kind of cam is most popular. for me its bowtechs single cam the freedom cam on my pro 40.


I thought the same thing until I got my Constitution last year.

The Equalizer cam is AWESOME!!!!


----------

